# IVF - Best way to inject 8 amps of menupur



## Vickie (Aug 23, 2004)

Im just about to start short cycle and due to 2 go's with poor response Im going to be taking 8 ampules of Menupur and being monitored every day.
Im anxious in case I do this wrong. Are you only supposed to mix 4 ampules at a time and inject? The nurses briefly explained but wanted to check


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Vicky,
Welcome to FF 
I did a short protocol but my dose started with 6 amps of menopur.....i mixed all 6 in one vial of water & injected them all in one go.... 8 amps might be different though!!
I should ring your clinic if you don't get a concrete answer on here in time,
 with this cycle,
luv
juels xx


----------

